# VMR | Wheels - 19x8.5" V709's Arriving Soon, Pre-Orders OFFICIALLY OPEN!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels - 19x8.5" V709's Now Available!*


















*
A new shipment of Hyper Silver V709s is estimated to arrive on June 6th, 2013. Quantities are still available for preorder, so call to reserve your set! *

*Available Sizes*
19x8.5 ET45
19x8.5 ET35

*Available Finishes*
Hyper Silver - In stock Early June 2013!
Gunmetal - Sold Out
Matte Black - Sold Out






























Check out these great pictures from VMR Switzerland's Flickr!


















*V709 Features: *

Light weight, low pressure cast
JWL/VIA Certified.
Conforms with SAE J2530; TUV tests pending
One year warranty.


*Tire Packages:*

Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact me directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916 ext 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.

​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V709s in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Shipment of Hyper Silver V709s arriving soon! Shoot me a PM for info and pricing. :thumbup:


----------

